# chips catching fire



## nate85 (Dec 19, 2010)

hi guys a new to this smoking thing i build a smoker and have a dual burner propane plate. i am useing cast iron pan for a chip pan but my chips caught fire what am i doing wrong?


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 19, 2010)

I had the same issue when I first started using my cast iron pan for a chip try. A few things to try. Do you have a lid for your pan? I do and it helps it not get so much oxygen and they burn slower but I did have to drill holes in the lid so it gets air. How close is your pan to your flame? I  had to put chimney bricks between my burner and my pan to create a barrier so it wasn't soo hot on my pan. And lastly I would recamend using a combination of some chips and also use biger chunks. The chips will start burning right away and give you some smoke faster then the chunks will take over and they will smolder and burn longer. If you use all small chips you will probably end up putting chips in at least  once an hour which is a pain in the butt and it stinks opening the smoker all the time. Hope these few things help you out.


----------



## nate85 (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks i dont have a lid yet but i def going to get one and give that a try i turned the one burner with the pan on it down low and it seams to help i think i was giving her to much heat. i cant wait to try something in it thanks again for the help


----------



## rbranstner (Dec 19, 2010)

Also if you don't have a lid and you have to use only chips and you are still having issues with your chips catching fire then make some chip packets by wrapping a handful or two of chips in tinfoil and putting a few holes in the top for air flow. It will keep the chips from catching fire all the time.


----------

